# Forum > Comics > The Order of the Stick > Index The Discussion Thread Index II

## Lira

When I first started spending time around the forum, I came across The Discussion Thread Index, an index of all discussion threads on the OOTS comics. I thought it was an excellent idea, and I enjoyed reading through old discussion topics to see what people had to say. Sadly, the original topic has gone un-updated for over a year.
I decided to revive the idea with my own topic! Enjoy, and please point out any mistakes you find. All credit goes to atteSmythe for coming up with this excellent idea.


If the text is red, that means the discussion thread has been deleted.

*Print-Only Books*
Discussion for Start of Darkness
Discussion for Snips, Snails, & Dragon Tales

*Misc.*
Kickstarter Bonus PDFs Discussion Thread

*Monthly Discussion Threads*
Discussion for #1 to #55
Discussion for #56 to #62
Discussion for #63 to #74
Discussion for #75 to #82
Discussion for #83 to #91
Discussion for #92 to #99
Discussion for #100 to #107
Discussion for #108 to #116
Discussion for #117 to #124
Discussion for #125 to #133
Discussion for #134 to #144
Discussion for #145 to #152
Discussion for #153 to #162
Discussion for #163 to #175
Discussion for #176 to #187

*Biweekly Discussion Threads*
Discussion for #188 to #193
Discussion for #194 to #197
Discussion for #198 to #202
Discussion for #203 to #208
Discussion for #209 to #215
Discussion for #216 to #221

*Individual Discussion Threads*
Discussion for #222
Discussion for #223
Discussion for #224
Discussion for #225
Discussion for #226

*Biweekly Discussion Threads*
Discussion for #227 to #232
Discussion for #233 to #239
Discussion for #240 to #246
Discussion for #247 to #251

*Individual Discussion Threads*
Discussion for #252
Discussion for #253
Discussion for #254
Discussion for #255
Discussion for #256
Discussion for #257
Discussion for #258
Discussion for #259
Discussion for #260
Discussion for #261
Discussion for #262
Discussion for #263
Discussion for #264
Discussion for #265
Discussion for #266
Discussion for #267
Discussion for #268
Discussion for #269
Discussion for #270
Discussion for #271
Discussion for #272
Discussion for #273
Discussion for #274
Discussion for #275
Discussion for #276
Discussion for #277
Discussion for #278
Discussion for #279
Discussion for #280
Discussion for #281
Discussion for #282
Discussion for #283
Discussion for #284
Discussion for #285
Discussion for #286
Discussion for #287
Discussion for #288
Discussion for #289
Discussion for #290
Discussion for #291
Discussion for #292
Discussion for #293
Discussion for #294
Discussion for #295
Discussion for #296
Discussion for #297
Discussion for #298
Discussion for #299
Discussion for #300
Discussion for #301
Discussion for #302
Discussion for #303
Discussion for #304
Discussion for #305
Discussion for #306
Discussion for #307
Discussion for #308
Discussion for #309
Discussion for #310
Discussion for #311
Discussion for #312
Discussion for #313
Discussion for #314
Discussion for #315
Discussion for #316
Discussion for #317
Discussion for #318
Discussion for #319
Discussion for #320
Discussion for #321
Discussion for #322
Discussion for #323
Discussion for #324
Discussion for #325
Discussion for #326
Discussion for #327
Discussion for #328
Discussion for #329
Discussion for #330
Discussion for #331
Discussion for #332
Discussion for #333
Discussion for #334
Discussion for #335
Discussion for #336
Discussion for #337
Discussion for #338
Discussion for #339
Discussion for #340
Discussion for #341
Discussion for #342
Discussion for #343
Discussion for #344
Discussion for #345
Discussion for #346
Discussion for #347
Discussion for #348
Discussion for #349
Discussion for #350
Discussion for #351
Discussion for #352
Discussion for #353
Discussion for #354
Discussion for #355
Discussion for #356
Discussion for #357
Discussion for #358
Discussion for #359
Discussion for #360
Discussion for #361
Discussion for #362
Discussion for #363 to #365
Discussion for #366
Discussion for #367
Discussion for #368
Discussion for #369
Discussion for #370
Discussion for #371
Discussion for #372
Discussion for #373
Discussion for #374
Discussion for #375
Discussion for #376
Discussion for #377
Discussion for #378
Discussion for #379
Discussion for #380
Discussion for #381
Discussion for #382
Discussion for #383
Discussion for #384
Discussion for #385
Discussion for #386
Discussion for #387
Discussion for #388
Discussion for #389
Discussion for #390
Discussion for #391
Discussion for #392
Discussion for #393
Discussion for #394
Discussion for #395
Discussion for #396
Discussion for #397
Discussion for #398
Discussion for #399
Discussion for #400
Discussion for #401
Discussion for #402
Discussion for #403
Discussion for #404
Discussion for #405
Discussion for #406
Discussion for #407
Discussion for #408
Discussion for #409
Discussion for #410
Discussion for #411
Discussion for #412
Discussion for #413
Discussion for #414
Discussion for #415
Discussion for #416
Discussion for #417
Discussion for #418
Discussion for #419
Discussion for #420
Discussion for #421
Discussion for #422
Discussion for #423
Discussion for #424
Discussion for #425
Discussion for #426
Discussion for #427
Discussion for #428
Discussion for #429
Discussion for #430
Discussion for #431
Discussion for #432
Discussion for #433
Discussion for #434
Discussion for #435
Discussion for #436
Discussion for #437
Discussion for #438
Discussion for #439
Discussion for #440
Discussion for #441
Discussion for #442
Discussion for #443
Discussion for #444
Discussion for #445
Discussion for #446
Discussion for #447
Discussion for #448
Discussion for #449 & Part Two
Discussion for #450
Discussion for #451
Discussion for #452
Discussion for #453
Discussion for #454
Discussion for #455
Discussion for #456
Discussion for #457
Discussion for #458
Discussion for #459
Discussion for #460
Discussion for #461
Discussion for #462
Discussion for #463
Discussion for #464
Discussion for #465
Discussion for #466
Discussion for #467
Discussion for #468
Discussion for #469
Discussion for #470
Discussion for #471
Discussion for #472
Discussion for #473
Discussion for #474
Discussion for #475
Discussion for #476
Discussion for #477
Discussion for #478
Discussion for #479
Discussion for #480
Discussion for #481
Discussion for #482
Discussion for #483
Discussion for #484
Discussion for #485
Discussion for #486
Discussion for #487
Discussion for #488
Discussion for #489
Discussion for #490
Discussion for #491
Discussion for #492
Discussion for #493
Discussion for #494
Discussion for #495
Discussion for #496
Discussion for #497
Discussion for #498
Discussion for #499
Discussion for #500
Discussion for #501
Discussion for #502
Discussion for #503
Discussion for #504
Discussion for #505
Discussion for #506
Discussion for #507
Discussion for #508
Discussion for #509
Discussion for #510
Discussion for #511
Discussion for #512
Discussion for #513
Discussion for #514
Discussion for #515
Discussion for #516
Discussion for #517
Discussion for #518
Discussion for #519
Discussion for #520
Discussion for #521
Discussion for #522
Discussion for #523
Discussion for #524
Discussion for #525
Discussion for #526
Discussion for #527
Discussion for #528
Discussion for #529
Discussion for #530
Discussion for #531
Discussion for #532
Discussion for #533
Discussion for #534
Discussion for #535
Discussion for #536
Discussion for #537
Discussion for #538
Discussion for #539
Discussion for #540
Discussion for #541
Discussion for #542
Discussion for #543
Discussion for #544
Discussion for #545
Discussion for #546
Discussion for #547
Discussion for #548
Discussion for #549
Discussion for #550
Discussion for #551
Discussion for #552
Discussion for #553
Discussion for #554
Discussion for #555
Discussion for #556
Discussion for #557
Discussion for #558
Discussion for #559
Discussion for #560
Discussion for #561
Discussion for #562
Discussion for #563
Discussion for #564
Discussion for #565
Discussion for #566
Discussion for #567
Discussion for #568
Discussion for #569
Discussion for #570
Discussion for #571
Discussion for #572
Discussion for #573
Discussion for #574
Discussion for #575
Discussion for #576
Discussion for #577
Discussion for #578
Discussion for #579
Discussion for #580
Discussion for #581
Discussion for #582
Discussion for #583
Discussion for #584
Discussion for #585
Discussion for #586
Discussion for #587
Discussion for #588
Discussion for #589
Discussion for #590
Discussion for #591
Discussion for #592
Discussion for #593
Discussion for #594
Discussion for #595
Discussion for #596
Discussion for #597
Discussion for #598
Discussion for #599
Discussion for #600
Discussion for #601
Discussion for #602
Discussion for #603
Discussion for #604
Discussion for #605
Discussion for #606
Discussion for #607
Discussion for #608
Discussion for #609
Discussion for #610
Discussion for #611
Discussion for #612
Discussion for #613
Discussion for #614
Discussion for #615
Discussion for #616
Discussion for #617
Discussion for #618
Discussion for #619
Discussion for #620
Discussion for #621
Discussion for #622
Discussion for #623
Discussion for #624
Discussion for #625
Discussion for #626
Discussion for #627
Discussion for #628
Discussion for #629
Discussion for #630
Discussion for #631
Discussion for #632
Discussion for #633
Discussion for #634
Discussion for #635
Discussion for #636
Discussion for #637
Discussion for #638
Discussion for #639
Discussion for #640
Discussion for #641
Discussion for #642
Discussion for #643
Discussion for #644
Discussion for #645
Discussion for #646
Discussion for #647
Discussion for #648
Discussion for #649
Discussion for #650
Discussion for #651
Discussion for #652
Discussion for #653
Discussion for #654
Discussion for #655
Discussion for #656
Discussion for #657
Discussion for #658
Discussion for #659
Discussion for #660
Discussion for #661
Discussion for #662
Discussion for #663
Discussion for #664
Discussion for #665
Discussion for #666
Discussion for #667
Discussion for #668
Discussion for #669
Discussion for #670
Discussion for #671
Discussion for #672
Discussion for #673
Discussion for #674
Discussion for #675
Discussion for #676
Discussion for #677
Discussion for #678
Discussion for #679
Discussion for #680
Discussion for #681
Discussion for #682
Discussion for #683
Discussion for #684
Discussion for #685
Discussion for #686
Discussion for #687
Discussion for #688
Discussion for #689
Discussion for #690
Discussion for #691
Discussion for #692
Discussion for #693
Discussion for #694
Discussion for #695
Discussion for #696
Discussion for #697
Discussion for #698
Discussion for #699
Discussion for #700
Discussion for #701
Discussion for #702
Discussion for #703
Discussion for #704
Discussion for #705
Discussion for #706
Discussion for #707
Discussion for #708
Discussion for #709
Discussion for #710
Discussion for #711
Discussion for #712
Discussion for #713
Discussion for #714
Discussion for #715
Discussion for #716
Discussion for #717
Discussion for #718
Discussion for #719
Discussion for #720
Discussion for #721
Discussion for #722
Discussion for #723
Discussion for #724
Discussion for #725
Discussion for #726
Discussion for #727
Discussion for #728
Discussion for #729
Discussion for #730
Discussion for #731
Discussion for #732
Discussion for #733
Discussion for #734
Discussion for #735
Discussion for #736
Discussion for #737
Discussion for #738
Discussion for #739
Discussion for #740
Discussion for #741
Discussion for #742
Discussion for #743
Discussion for #744
Discussion for #745
Discussion for #746
Discussion for #747
Discussion for #748
Discussion for #749
Discussion for #750

See third post for continued links.

----------


## Lira

Discussion for #751
Discussion for #752
Discussion for #753
Discussion for #754
Discussion for #755
Discussion for #756
Discussion for #757
Discussion for #758
Discussion for #759
Discussion for #760
Discussion for #761
Discussion for #762
Discussion for #763
Discussion for #764
Discussion for #765
Discussion for #766
Discussion for #767
Discussion for #768
Discussion for #769
Discussion for #770
Discussion for #771
Discussion for #772
Discussion for #773
Discussion for #774
Discussion for #775
Discussion for #776
Discussion for #777
Discussion for #778
Discussion for #779
Discussion for #780
Discussion for #781
Discussion for #782
Discussion for #783
Discussion for #784
Discussion for #785
Discussion for #786
Discussion for #787
Discussion for #788
Discussion for #789
Discussion for #790
Discussion for #791
Discussion for #792
Discussion for #793
Discussion for #794
Discussion for #795
Discussion for #796
Discussion for #797
Discussion for #798
Discussion for #799
Discussion for #800
Discussion for #801
Discussion for #802
Discussion for #803
Discussion for #804
Discussion for #805
Discussion for #806
Discussion for #807
Discussion for #808
Discussion for #809
Discussion for #810
Discussion for #811
Discussion for #812
Discussion for #813
Discussion for #814
Discussion for #815
Discussion for #816
Discussion for #817
Discussion for #818
Discussion for #819
Discussion for #820
Discussion for #821
Discussion for #822
Discussion for #823
Discussion for #824
Discussion for #825
Discussion for #826
Discussion for #827
Discussion for #828
Discussion for #829
Discussion for #830
Discussion for #831
Discussion for #832
Discussion for #833
Discussion for #834
Discussion for #835
Discussion for #836
Discussion for #837
Discussion for #838
Discussion for #839
Discussion for #840
Discussion for #841
Discussion for #842
Discussion for #843
Discussion for #844
Discussion for #845
Discussion for #846
Discussion for #847
Discussion for #848
Discussion for #849
Discussion for #850
Discussion for #851
Discussion for #852
Discussion for #853
Discussion for #854
Discussion for #855
Discussion for #856
Discussion for #857
Discussion for #858
Discussion for #859
Discussion for #860
Discussion for #861
Discussion for #862
Discussion for #863
Discussion for #864
Discussion for #865
Discussion for #866
Discussion for #867
Discussion for #868
Discussion for #869
Discussion for #870

----------


## Ghastly Epigram

Neat idea, I have found myself sometimes wanting to look through certain ones such as the original discussion thread (And #448 is always a good read.  :Small Big Grin: ). Keep up the good work!

----------


## Tharianor

I noticed thread #252's link is broken or maybe the thread has been deleted.
I only wanted to point this out.
Thanks for the post Lira, id very useful  :Small Smile:

----------


## hamishspence

also, thread 263 link is down.

I've rather enjoyed trawling through them though- didn't start posting regularly until after War & XPs, so seeing views on older strips is interesting.

EDIT: Lira's asked me to keep the list updated- so it will continue from here:

*Gygax Magazine OoTS Discussion Threads*
(See next post)

*Individual Discussion Threads (Main Online Strip)*
Discussion: #871
Discussion: #872
Discussion: #873
Discussion: #874
Discussion: #875
Discussion: #876
Discussion: #877
Discussion: #878
Discussion: #879
Discussion: #880
Discussion: #881
Discussion: #882
Discussion: #883
Discussion: #884
Discussion: #885
Discussion: #886
Discussion: #887
Discussion: #888
Discussion: #889
Discussion: #890
Discussion: #891
Discussion: #892
Discussion: #893
Discussion: #894
Discussion: #895
Discussion: #896
Discussion: #897
Discussion: #898
Discussion: #899
Discussion: #900
Discussion: #901
Discussion: #902
Discussion: #903
Discussion: #904
Discussion: #905
Discussion: #906
Discussion: #907
Discussion: #908
Discussion: #909
Discussion: #910
Discussion: #911
Discussion: #912
Discussion: #913
Discussion: #914
Discussion: #915
Discussion: #916
Discussion: #917
Discussion: #918
Discussion: #919
Discussion: #920
Discussion: #921
Discussion: #922
Discussion: #923
Discussion: #924
Discussion: #925
Discussion: #926
Discussion: #927
Discussion: #928
Discussion: #929
Discussion: #930
Discussion: #931
Discussion: #932
Discussion: #933
Discussion: #934
Discussion: #935
Discussion: #936
Discussion: #937
Discussion: #938
Discussion: #939
Discussion: #940
Discussion: #941
Discussion: #942
Discussion: #943
Discussion: #944
Discussion: #945
Discussion: #946
Discussion: #947
Discussion: #948
Discussion: #949
Discussion: #950
Discussion: #951
Discussion: #952
Discussion: #953
Discussion: #954
Discussion: #955
Discussion: #956
Discussion: #957
Discussion: #958
Discussion: #959
Discussion: #960
Discussion: #961
Discussion: #962
Discussion: #963
Discussion: #964
Discussion: #965
Discussion: #966
Discussion: #967
Discussion: #968
Discussion: #969
Discussion: #970
Discussion: #971
Discussion: #972
Discussion: #973
Discussion: #974
Discussion: #975
Discussion: #976
Discussion: #977
Discussion: #978
Discussion: #979
Discussion: #980
Discussion: #981
Discussion: #982
Discussion: #983
Discussion: #984
Discussion: #985
Discussion: #986
Discussion: #987
Discussion: #988
Discussion: #989
Discussion: #990
Discussion: #991
Discussion: #992
Discussion: #993
Discussion: #994
Discussion: #995
Discussion: #996
Discussion: #997
Discussion: #998
Discussion: #999
Discussion: #1000
Discussion: #1001
Discussion: #1002
Discussion: #1003
Discussion: #1004
Discussion: #1005
Discussion: #1006
Discussion: #1007
Discussion: #1008
Discussion: #1009
Discussion: #1010
Discussion: #1011
Discussion: #1012
Discussion: #1013
Discussion: #1014
Discussion: #1015
Discussion: #1016
Discussion: #1017
Discussion: #1018
Discussion: #1019
Discussion: #1020
Discussion: #1021
Discussion: #1022
Discussion: #1023
Discussion: #1024
Discussion: #1025
Discussion: #1026
Discussion: #1027
Discussion: #1028
Discussion: #1029
Discussion: #1030
Discussion: #1031
Discussion: #1032
Discussion: #1033
Discussion: #1034
Discussion: #1035
Discussion: #1036
Discussion: #1037
Discussion: #1038
Discussion: #1039
Discussion: #1040
Discussion: #1041
Discussion: #1042
Discussion: #1043
Discussion: #1044
Discussion: #1045
Discussion: #1046
Discussion: #1047
Discussion: #1048
Discussion: #1049
Discussion: #1050
Discussion: #1051
Discussion: #1052
Discussion: #1053
Discussion: #1054
Discussion: #1055
Discussion: #1056
Discussion: #1057
Discussion: #1058
Discussion: #1059
Discussion: #1060
Discussion: #1061
Discussion: #1062
Discussion: #1063
Discussion: #1064
Discussion: #1065
Discussion: #1066
Discussion: #1067
Discussion: #1068
Discussion: #1069
Discussion: #1070
Discussion: #1071
Discussion: #1072
Discussion: #1073
Discussion: #1074
Discussion: #1075
Discussion: #1076
Discussion: #1077
Discussion: #1078
Discussion: #1079
Discussion: #1080
Discussion: #1081
Discussion: #1082
Discussion: #1083
Discussion: #1084
Discussion: #1085
Discussion: #1086
Discussion: #1087
Discussion: #1088
Discussion: #1089
Discussion: #1090
Discussion: #1091
Discussion: #1092
Discussion: #1093
Discussion: #1094
Discussion: #1095
Discussion: #1096
Discussion: #1097
Discussion: #1098
Discussion: #1099
Discussion: #1100
Discussion: #1101
Discussion: #1102
Discussion: #1103
Discussion: #1104
Discussion: #1105
Discussion: #1106
Discussion: #1107
Discussion: #1108
Discussion: #1109
Discussion: #1110
Discussion: #1111
Discussion: #1112
Discussion: #1113
Discussion: #1114
Discussion: #1115
Discussion: #1116
Discussion: #1117
Discussion: #1118
Discussion: #1119
Discussion: #1120
Discussion: #1121
Discussion: #1122
Discussion: #1123
Discussion: #1124
Discussion: #1125
Discussion: #1126
Discussion: #1127
Discussion: #1128
Discussion: #1129
Discussion: #1130
Discussion: #1131
Discussion: #1132
Discussion: #1133
Discussion: #1134
Discussion: #1135
Discussion: #1136
Discussion: #1137
Discussion: #1138
Discussion: #1139
Discussion: #1140
Discussion: #1141
Discussion: #1142
Discussion: #1143
Discussion: #1144
Discussion: #1145
Discussion: #1146
Discussion: #1147
Discussion: #1148
Discussion: #1149
Discussion: #1150
Discussion: #1151
Discussion: #1152
Discussion: #1153
Discussion: #1154
Discussion: #1155
Discussion: #1156
Discussion: #1157
Discussion: #1158
Discussion: #1159
Discussion: #1160
Discussion: #1161
Discussion: #1162
Discussion: #1163
Discussion: #1164
Discussion: #1165
Discussion: #1166
Discussion: #1167
Discussion: #1168
Discussion: #1169
Discussion: #1170
Discussion: #1171
Discussion: #1172
Discussion: #1173
Discussion: #1174
Discussion: #1175
Discussion: #1176
Discussion: #1177
Discussion: #1178
Discussion: #1179
Discussion: #1180
Discussion: #1181
Discussion: #1182
Discussion: #1183
Discussion: #1184
Discussion: #1185
Discussion: #1186
Discussion: #1187
Discussion: #1188
Discussion: #1189

(Future discussion threads will be indexed below.)

----------


## Niley

This thread should be made Sticky.

----------


## hamishspence

Seconded. If the lost discussion threads could be fixed too, that would be nice.

But stickying this would be ideal.

*Gygax Magazine OoTS Discussion Threads*
Discussion for #G001
Discussion for #G002
Discussion for #G003
Discussion for #G004
Discussion for #G005
Discussion for #G006

*Kickstarter Discussion Threads*
How The Paladin Got His Scar (spoilers)

*Print-Only Books Discussion Threads*
Order of the Stick Book 1/2: Good Deeds Gone Unpunished

*Individual Discussion Threads (Main Online Strip)*
Discussion: #1190-1192
Discussion: #1193
Discussion: #1194
Discussion: #1195
Discussion: #1196
Discussion: #1197
Discussion: #1198
Discussion: #1199
Discussion: #1200
Discussion: #1201
Discussion: #1202
Discussion: #1203
Discussion: #1204
Discussion: #1205
Discussion: #1206
Discussion: #1207
Discussion: #1208
Discussion: #1209
Discussion: #1210
Discussion: #1211
Discussion: #1212
Discussion: #1213
Discussion: #1214
Discussion: #1215
Discussion: #1216
Discussion: #1217
Discussion: #1218
Discussion: #1219
Discussion: #1220
Discussion: #1221
Discussion: #1222
Discussion: #1223
Discussion: #1224
Discussion: #1225
Discussion: #1226
Discussion: #1227
Discussion: #1228
Discussion: #1229
Discussion: #1230
Discussion: #1231
Discussion: #1232
Discussion: #1233
Discussion: #1234
Discussion: #1235
Discussion: #1236
Discussion: #1237
Discussion: #1238
Discussion: #1239
Discussion: #1240
Discussion: #1241
Discussion: #1242
Discussion: #1243
Discussion: #1244
Discussion: #1245
Discussion: #1246
Discussion: #1247
Discussion: #1248
Discussion: #1249
Discussion: #1250
Discussion: #1251
Discussion: #1252
Discussion: #1253
Discussion: #1254
Discussion: #1255
Discussion: #1256
Discussion: #1257
Discussion: #1258
Discussion: #1259
Discussion: #1260
Discussion: #1261
Discussion: #1262
Discussion: #1263
Discussion: #1264
Discussion: #1265
Discussion: #1266
Discussion: #1267
Discussion: #1268
Discussion: #1269
Discussion: #1270
Discussion: #1271
Discussion: #1272

----------


## Lira

> also, thread 263 link is down.


Thanks for pointing that out. The thread seems to have been deleted, so I've noted that in the first post.

Also, thanks for the comments about stickying, guys. I'm glad you think this topic is worth it  :Small Big Grin: . But there's lots of other important topics that haven't been stickied, so it wouldn't really be fair if this one was. 

Also: Updated with #643.

----------


## Tharianor

I also think this topic should be stiky!
Thanks for your exellent work :Small Smile:

----------


## JoseB

Regarding lost discussion threads...

Would it be possible to find them through the Internet Archive? If so, maybe it would be feasible to put a link to *that* repository.

Just an idea...!

----------


## Lira

> Regarding lost discussion threads...
> 
> Would it be possible to find them through the Internet Archive? If so, maybe it would be feasible to put a link to *that* repository.
> 
> Just an idea...!


Good idea, I'll look into that this weekend and see if I can find them.

Updated for #644 and #645.

----------


## Lira

Updated for #646 and #647.

Also, I tried to find the old Discussion Threads using the Internet Archive, but I couldn't find anything.  :Small Frown:  However, I have saved at least one discussion thread in my files (#223), so I'll try to locate that and put it on here.

----------


## Lira

Updated for #648, #649, and #650.

----------


## Lira

Updated for #651, #652, and #653.

----------


## Rad

nice idea!
I was thinking that it might be worth it to have a table rather than a long list with the links (with rows of 10 strips or so)

----------


## Morty

At least some of the threads linked to here are much shorter than I remember. Weird. :Small Confused: 
Also, good job, of course.

----------


## Lira

Updated for #654, #655, #656, and #657!




> nice idea!
> I was thinking that it might be worth it to have a table rather than a long list with the links (with rows of 10 strips or so)


Thanks for the idea, I'll look into that later (I'm a bit swamped with exam preparations at the moment). :)




> At least some of the threads linked to here are much shorter than I remember. Weird.
> Also, good job, of course.


Thanks, I'm glad you found it useful.

Also: I was going through some stuff on my computer and I found that I'd save the text of the Sprained Wrist Theatre thread. It needs to be cleaned up a bit to be readable, but I should have it done and ready to post along with my next update to this topic.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hamishspence

Are we going to do the last few?

I think that 658 has not been posted to for a while- could probably be added on.

----------


## Lira

> Are we going to do the last few?
> 
> I think that 658 has not been posted to for a while- could probably be added on.


Yeah, this just took longer because I said I would post the Sprained Wrist Theatre thread with this update and I've been putting off cleaning that up  :Small Tongue: . But I got through it today, so:

Updated for #658, #659, #660, and #661.

Also updated for the Sprained Wrist Theatre (which, oddly enough, it does not appear I copied the entire thing. Oh well, first 64 posts of the thread is good enough.
*Spoiler*
Show

Old 06-27-2005, 08:32 PM 	  #1
Winged One

The sad face is because the Giant got hurt. Anyway, discuss the guest comics here.

EDIT: In case future generations wonder what the Lawful Evil plane this is, I'll put the most recent news post:

(6/27/05) Latest news: I've decided to take the rest of the week off to let my hand heal. I just don't want to rush it, and the hundreds of "Get Well" emails I've gotten tell me you guys understand. Instead, I'll post a previously-unposted fan comic or piece of fanart every day this week, and start fresh with next Monday's comic. If you ever wanted to do fanart for OOTS and see it posted for everyone to see, now's your chance. So sit back and enjoy a week of what I like to call (drumroll please)... Sprained Wrist Theater!
__________________

Old 06-27-2005, 08:35 PM 	  #2
Wukei

I love the art of this comic, but I personally do not find it funny :-/ sorry to the writer.
__________________

Old 06-27-2005, 08:37 PM 	  #3
Peregrine 

I thought the beholder was pretty funny, although the "elf names" just irked me. I'm funny like that. :P
__________________

Old 06-27-2005, 08:40 PM 	  #4
Mouse

Well I laughed at the joke, and I liked the artwork too. Thanks, Roman! And thanks to Rich for taking the trouble to keep us amused while he recuperates.
__________________

Old 06-27-2005, 08:49 PM 	  #5
EvilWalks

LOL!

That and we still don't know V's gender!

Obviously the Beholder thought it was something opposite of what he saw.

Very good Roman! Very cleverly done!
__________________

Old 06-27-2005, 09:19 PM 	  #6
The_Glyphstone

Neat. In true drawing-V fashion, Panel #2 makes V look like a guy, while panel #5 makes him look far more girly.

I love beholders.

Thus, I will nitpick and point out that it is actually a Gauth (lesser beholder) and not a true Eye Tyrant.
__________________

Old 06-27-2005, 09:30 PM 	  #7
Corsair

You know, I pity that beholder. I mean, he's got how many eyes to gouge out? 9? 10?
__________________

Old 06-27-2005, 10:01 PM 	  #8
Pax 

Hey, it's certainly not an "Evilgasm"-uality joke, but then, that can be said for most of OotS's installments, anyway. And it WAS worth a chuckle - finally, SOMEthing gets a good look at V "in the all-natural" ... and promptly proceeds to try gouging out all six of it's eyes.

Remember: not everything has to hit perfection, in order to be "good". ^_^ Let's just be glad that there're enough artisticly-inclined fans out there to give Rich (and his wrist) a much-needed break, without COMPLETELY depriving us of our Stick-Fix, Mmm'kay? :)
__________________

Old 06-27-2005, 10:34 PM 	  #9
Tawmis

A long time ago, I used the avatars on this forum (the ones not used - at the time in the OOTS strip) to make a silly parody kind of strip about them complaining they were not in the OOTS strip. I yanked it down, shortly after, because of some confusion. I was just curious if the mods would be okay with me uploading them again (in this thread), and posting links to them for folks here to see and possibly giggle at while we wait for Rich to recover?
__________________

Old 06-28-2005, 01:51 AM 	  #10
latehorn	

lol ;D
__________________

Old 06-28-2005, 02:51 AM 	  #11
Seraph	

I knew something horribly traumatizing would happen once V said something about "swim".

I'm happy it happened to the beholder and not the viewers.
__________________

Old 06-28-2005, 05:01 AM 	  #12
Xander77

When I first noticed "guest comic", I thought about "A Modest Destiny"'s creators thoughts on the subject: http://www.squidi.net/

Then I read the guest comic itself, and wondered wether he read it, and fel very justified.
__________________

Old 06-28-2005, 06:59 AM 	  #13
PokeTheBard

Lol, alas the Order gain noses but the Beholder looses its mouth :D
__________________

Old 06-28-2005, 08:27 AM 	  #14
Sundog

It's some kind of Beholder variant, clearly.
__________________

Old 06-28-2005, 09:55 AM 	  #15
Malachi, the Lich King

Chalk it up to artistic license. Beholders have 11 eyes total [10 eyestalks plus central eye], gauths have 7 total, spectators 5 [1st ed monster version] and the creature in the strip has 6 eyes total [5 stalks plus central eye] A stupid display of geek pedigree on my part but there you go.
__________________

Old 06-28-2005, 10:38 AM 	  #16
tazzlair

Quote:
_Originally Posted by The_Glyphstone
Neat. In true drawing-V fashion, Panel #2 makes V look like a guy, while panel #5 makes him look far more girly._
Thought this myself, - love it, gives us a real look at V in each gender while keeping the mystery set up by the Giant.
__________________

Old 06-28-2005, 10:43 AM 	  #17
Wolfie

ahah a great comic! ;D
__________________

Old 06-28-2005, 12:33 PM 	  #18
Nasrudith

Anyone know if it was written in true elven? Then it would tell us what the heck he/she is saying! Maybe V is both genders at once.
__________________

Old 06-28-2005, 12:56 PM 	  #19
Corsair

Funny. He looked like a woman in both of them to me. Annoying, since I've always thought V was a male, before I noticed "V's Gender Debate"

__________________

Old 06-28-2005, 01:23 PM 	  #20
nightsong

really cool interpretation of OOTS. man, i wish i could draw like that. wouldn't it be cool to see this artist's interpretation of the rest of the OOTS party?

one great thing about anime-style art is that you can never really tell if the character is a girly guy or simply a girl! maintains the anonymity of V's gender :)

in anime art, my friend once said that you can only tell a girl is a girl if she has eyelashes. (i see no eyelashes on V :P) but V does look pretty girly in about the 5th frame
__________________

Old 06-28-2005, 01:53 PM 	  #21
chibibar

nope... Escaflowne (one of many) guys DO hvae eyelashes :)

so there goes that rule (and some girls don't have eye lashes either but can't think of any) I'm kinda out dated on my anime viewing list.
__________________

Old 06-28-2005, 03:26 PM 	  #22
Psymon

More guest filler! These are seriously cool!!

I'm surpised at how small Belkar is though in the top one, 1/2lings arnt that small are they?

Also, if any one knows how to use a custom avatar i'd be greatful to know as Sneak has kindly made me one and dont know how to use it.
__________________

Old 06-28-2005, 03:40 PM 	  #23
Nightmarenny

They are good but I alway saw Belkar as a bit more child-like.
__________________

Old 06-28-2005, 05:28 PM 	  #24
Xander77

The last fan-art was pretty cool. Belkar looked proper dangerous.
__________________

Old 06-28-2005, 07:06 PM 	  #25
Frojoe21

Quote:
_Originally Posted by Nightmarenny
They are good but I alway saw Belkar as a bit more child-like._

I always picture belkar as one of those 4 year olds who hit puberty like a compulsive gambler at a blackjack table, so he would look like a 4 year old with 5 o'clock shadow. Guuuhhhhh
__________________

Old 06-28-2005, 09:32 PM 	  #26
Aser

When I saw the guest comics, I was very profoundly impressed by Rich's generosity in offering his pages for the display of others' art.

It being Twosday, I raise my beer in a toast to Rich.

Cheers,

Aser
__________________

Old 06-28-2005, 10:20 PM 	  #27
Melange

I wrote this in the June thread but Winged One was adamant(ine):

Um hi....
I'm a long-time reader, first-time poster.
Love the comic and all...
Just wanted to point something out about today's comic... The middle picture is to the RIGHT not the LEFT as the caption would have you think....
__________________

Old 06-28-2005, 11:58 PM 	  #28
Winged One

I wasn't replying to anybody, I was just pointing out the existance of this topic.
__________________

Old 06-29-2005, 12:53 AM 	  #29
Jhulae

I like the guest art, especially the picture by Isabel Maria Guzman.

Haley looks extremely sexy there. And, so does V, no matter what gender V is. ;D
__________________

Old 06-29-2005, 02:10 AM 	  #30
Porter

In the middle comic, the one with just v and haley, um, is it just my eyes, or do other people see the shape of something on haley that does not belong?
__________________

Page 2 of 4	

Old 06-29-2005, 02:36 AM 	  #31
Videospirit

Not till you mentioned it but her skirt does look sort of phallic.

Anyways today's comic's pretty good. Too bad there aren't many jokes of their own used or it'd be funnier.
__________________

Old 06-29-2005, 03:49 AM 	  #32
Grimmwulf

For some reason I've always been picturing Elan and Haley looking like how Guybrush Threepwood and Elaine Marley did in the Monkey Island games.
__________________

Old 06-29-2005, 05:31 AM 	  #33
Melange

Quote:
_Originally Posted by Grimmwulf
For some reason I've always been picturing Elan and Haley looking like how Guybrush Threepwood and Elaine Marley did in the Monkey Island games._
Elan: (Telling story of travels) ...and then we died.
Haley: Um... no we didn't...
Elan: Oh yeah... (continues story)
__________________

Old 06-29-2005, 05:34 AM 	  #34
Matuse

Someone took out Haley and replaced her with Chyna!
__________________

Old 06-29-2005, 07:19 AM 	  #35
The_Glyphstone

Woah, Elan's been pumping iron!
__________________

Old 06-29-2005, 07:55 AM 	  #36
EvilWalks

Must've cast Bull's Strength and Eagle's Splendor in tandem,
__________________

Old 06-29-2005, 09:04 AM 	  #37
Loki_d20

For some reason, today's guest artist pretty much captured how I've seen Elan. Sure, he look muscular and everything, but he's really just all looks. The type of personality has always reminded me of those corny superhero types who mess up everything and always end up making the most inane of decisions whenever possible.
__________________

Old 06-29-2005, 09:36 AM 	  #38
Runolfr

Critique of SWT #1:
Pretty good play on the running "sexually ambiguous" joke over Vaarsuvius. V is disturbingly attractive in this comic -- disturbing because we aren't sure whether s/he should be attractive (to us as individuals). There's a fear of getting really turned on only to find the object of desire is a cross-dresser. I think writing "Silent Scream" in the beholder's shock frame was unnecessary: the image captured the creature's reaction quite well.

Critique of SWT #3:
Yes, Elan is probably that dense, I just don't like the way he's drawn. I don't envision him as muscle-bound.
__________________

Old 06-29-2005, 09:45 AM 	  #39
zeorge

I didn't like the way Elan was drawn either, if he were stronger the Giant probably would have given him wider arms or something. And since Elan was never very good with the rapier ("Either that, or I don't think that you can affect this battle in any way") I doubt he has much strenght in the first place.
__________________

Old 06-29-2005, 09:46 AM 	  #40
AtomicKitKat

Regarding the skirt, I think it's just that maybe the fabric's "fold" is a little unnatural(I might have to take a towel around the waist later and see)

I think the most "accurate"(to me) depiction of Elan would be Christoph Erichsen's, although maybe a little less boyish and more mannish in the jawline.

Haley looks like she's been huffing steroids in the newest one. :-/
__________________

Old 06-29-2005, 09:53 AM 	  #41
Nikolai_II

Quote:
_Originally Posted by AtomicKitKat
Regarding the skirt, I think it's just that maybe the fabric's "fold" is a little unnatural(I might have to take a towel around the waist later and see)_
There was a theory spotted in the other thread that the folds were due to Haley's foot being in the vicinity. (Foot, boot, something - theories abound)
__________________

Old 06-29-2005, 12:40 PM 	  #42
nightsong

well, I think my opinion matches the general comments: a little too much muscle on both Haley and Elan. but it is interesting to see a different interpretation of OOTS.
__________________

Old 06-29-2005, 01:39 PM 	  #43
tazzlair

Quote:
_Originally Posted by Nikolai II
There was a theory spotted in the other thread that the folds were due to Haley's foot being in the vicinity. (Foot, boot, something - theories abound)_

Yes, I agree with this, I think it is quite obvious that it is just the fold with her boot peeking out at the bottom of it. Sometimes I think everyone reads just a little to much into the drawings.
__________________

Old 06-29-2005, 02:56 PM 	  #44
Sylvius

Regardless of gender, V is a hottie in Isabel Maria Guzmân's drawing in SWT#2.
__________________

Old 06-29-2005, 02:58 PM 	  #45
bingo_bob

I agree with whoever said that it looks like Haley's on 'roids. She looks kind of creepy in my opinion.
__________________

Old 06-29-2005, 03:10 PM 	  #46
Jevanyn

Quote:
_Originally Posted by chibibar
nope... Escaflowne (one of many) guys DO hvae eyelashes :)_

so there goes that rule (and some girls don't have eye lashes either but can't think of any) I'm kinda out dated on my anime viewing list.
Escaflowne is a bad example, though: the dub I saw had a woman doing a voice for one of the male characters (who was not particularly feminine either).
__________________

Old 06-29-2005, 05:31 PM 	  #47
Grey Watcher

Well, the Haley doesn't look too bad. I think it's just the drawing style lends itself to "topheavy" characters (I mean, those eyes are huge). But yeah, I always pictured Elan as having more of the Boy Band variety of good looks, as opposed to the whole Studly Do-Right thing. But still, I think it's hilarious. I wonder how many submissions the Giant has to wade through. I'd consider submitting one, but I can't even draw a stick figure.
__________________

Old 06-29-2005, 05:33 PM 	  #48
Wukei

I actually enjoyed the comedy in it somewhat, but I agree that they look wrong.

I'd submit something (and I did send him a picture just cuz) but everything I do is in black and white, and people really do prefer colour.
__________________

Old 06-29-2005, 07:58 PM 	  #49
Invariel

You're still one up from me - I only draw eyes in the dark. :P
__________________

Old 06-30-2005, 02:32 AM 	  #50
foXXtail

Is anyone else reminded of Yamara comics by that Elan/Haley one?
__________________

Old 06-30-2005, 03:16 AM 	  #51
Szar_Lakol

Quote:
_Originally Posted by zeorge
I didn't like the way Elan was drawn either, if he were stronger the Giant probably would have given him wider arms or something._
Eh? Even ogres and trolls have stick-arms. Why would the Giant give Elan wider arms?
__________________

Old 06-30-2005, 05:30 AM 	  #52
Ruroshen

Quote:
_Originally Posted by Aser
When I saw the guest comics, I was very profoundly impressed by Rich's generosity in offering his pages for the display of others' art._
Amen to that - I know I've certainly appreciated it. You have no idea how much I've geeked out over this.

Hope you guys enjoyed the Haley/Elan comic. Sorry if you didn't - better luck tomorrow! ;D
__________________

Old 06-30-2005, 07:48 AM 	  #53
JD

SWT#2, picture 3. That is the best representation of them IMHO.

V - Apart from those weird somatic components I like the way s/he looks.
Elan- Boyish and NOT strong as an ox and does NOT have a chin-dimple(sp?).
Belkar- Perfect! Has that 4-year-old psychopath feeling to him.
Roy- Depicted as a knight during the crusades. Check!
Durkon- Great, 100% dwarven cleric.
Haley- Best of them all...
__________________

Old 06-30-2005, 08:02 AM 	  #54
AtomicKitKat

Quote:
_Originally Posted by JD
Elan- Boyish and NOT strong as an ox and does NOT have a chin-dimple(sp?)._
You're thinking "cleft chin". That's when the chin looks like a pair of breasts, or someone's buttocks. *runs before the people with cleft chins start bludgeoning him to death with them.*

*runs back*Edit: Now, if we can just persuade Christoph to do the LG(old and new members, eventually), and the Xykon Koalition. :P

*runs off again*
__________________

Old 06-30-2005, 09:17 AM 	  #55
The Vorpal Tribble

I wonder if we could get Greg Dean from Real Life Comics to do a guest strip... 8)
__________________

Old 06-30-2005, 11:01 AM 	  #56
Dumbdaddy

Quote:
_Originally Posted by Nikolai II
There was a theory spotted in the other thread that the folds were due to Haley's foot being in the vicinity. (Foot, boot, something - theories abound)_
Quote:
_Originally Posted by Dumbdaddy
For as feminine as Haley is, I thought, she was extraordinarily well ... endowed. Took me a moment to realize that was Haley's *foot* placed in an odd place._

... And I thought it was V who had the gender enigma thing going.

DD ::)
Wow! I was read! Truly, I was relieved when I realized that was Haley's boot, cause Isabel's depiction of Haley has otherwise been very happily seared into my brain. Yummy :)

And to reiterate a couple of other posts -- All praise the Giant for allowing others to use his forum for guest art, and to all the guest artists, snide criticisms aside, GREAT JOB and THANKS!

DD
__________________

Old 06-30-2005, 11:03 AM 	  #57
Poeir

I'd really like to see that, but he's been having problems with his own strip lately. Plus his D&D humor has been more about the players, not about the game, though that may just be how he elects to do his comic. (Real Life Comics)
__________________

Old 06-30-2005, 11:15 AM 	  #58
Wukei

I've actually had a couple of people say that I should submit my artwork for this week. I told them "it's just artwork, and it's just b&w..there's no comic to it, and that's what people really want."

And besides, my ex reads this comic and I don't want him to think I'm actually close to Rich and come to me with apologies just because he thinks my artwork might actually go somewhere.

He didn't believe in me before, I don't want him to believe in me now just because someone more popular than him does.
__________________

Old 06-30-2005, 06:01 PM 	  #59
Melange

Quote:
_Originally Posted by Wukei
I've actually had a couple of people say that I should submit my artwork for this week. I told them "it's just artwork, and it's just b&w..there's no comic to it, and that's what people really want."

And besides, my ex reads this comic and I don't want him to think I'm actually close to Rich and come to me with apologies just because he thinks my artwork might actually go somewhere.

He didn't believe in me before, I don't want him to believe in me now just because someone more popular than him does._

But Wukei, if your Ex gets a change of heart, that doesnt mean you have to. Your art is really good! Might as well go for it.
__________________

Old 06-30-2005, 06:52 PM 	  #60
LadyGlutter

Quote:
_Originally Posted by Wukei
And besides, my ex reads this comic and I don't want him to think I'm actually close to Rich and come to me with apologies just because he thinks my artwork might actually go somewhere.

He didn't believe in me before, I don't want him to believe in me now just because someone more popular than him does._

Wukei! >:(

/me gives stern motherly look....

Please please please do not avoid taking risks or avoid SUCCESS because of your ex!!!!! *Are you kidding me? *Don't let that boy run your life, even indirectly. *You do what YOU want to do, you hear me? *Cuz I said so, and I know what's best! * ;) *
__________________

Page 3 of 4 

Old 06-30-2005, 06:54 PM 	  #61
Wukei

It seems I'm doing fine without being a guest artist. ;)
__________________

Old 06-30-2005, 06:59 PM 	  #62
Winged One

Wukei, your art is great. We'd love to see it on the comics page. If it's because of color, get somebody else to do it(I seem to recall Allara being good at coloring your stuff).
__________________

Old 06-30-2005, 07:33 PM 	  #63
Psymon

Where is todays guest comic?

Hope the giant hasnt reinjured!

P.s. thanks to everyone who PM'ed helping out with the avatar - sorted now! Also thanks to sneak for making it! (its tattooed monk, see CW, they kick ass!)
__________________

Old 07-01-2005, 05:43 AM 	  #64
AtomicKitKat

Bridget's Elan is the new definitive Elan. ;D
__________________

----------


## Ripped Shirt Kirk

I LOVE going through the comics and picking out the really shocking ones, and reading peoples reactions and reading peoples predictions.

----------


## Lira

> I LOVE going through the comics and picking out the really shocking ones, and reading peoples reactions and reading peoples predictions.


Same here. And there are a lot of little things I don't notice when reading the comics, but get pointed out in the discussion threads, so I like reading them for that reason too.

Anyways, updated for #662, #663, and #664.

----------


## hamishspence

I like rereading them once in a while- especially if there is an argument covering events that happened way back, and I want to see what people said then.

----------


## Lira

Updated for #665, #666, #667, and #668.

----------


## Lira

Updated for #669, #670, and #671.

----------


## Lira

Updated for #672, #673, and #674.

----------


## Lira

Updated for #675, #676, and #677.

----------


## Weimann

Nice initiative. It could be interesting to keep an index on this. I just went back and checked the threads on #400, #448 and #449, all among my favourite strips ever.

A nitpick, however: in the lists, you contracted the removed threads of #363-#365, which kind of breaks with your form. I think it would be prettier to write those out instead, but it definitely works as it is too.

----------


## Lira

> Nice initiative. It could be interesting to keep an index on this. I just went back and checked the threads on #400, #448 and #449, all among my favourite strips ever.


Great, I'm always glad to hear that people are finding this useful.  :Small Big Grin: 




> A nitpick, however: in the lists, you contracted the removed threads of #363-#365, which kind of breaks with your form. I think it would be prettier to write those out instead, but it definitely works as it is too.


The reason those are like that is because it wasn't three different threads. Apparently, during that time the forum was experiencing some problems and the thread was made sometime after #365 and was about all three comics. So it wasn't a contraction on my part, the original was one thread for the three comics.

----------


## Lira

Updated for #678, #679, #680 and #681.

----------


## Lira

Updated for #682, #683, #684, and #685!

----------


## Lira

Updated for #686, #687, #688, and #689.

----------


## Lira

Updated for #690, #691, #692, #693, and #694.

----------


## Lira

First update of the year!

Added discussion threads for #695, #696, and #697.

----------


## Lira

Updated with #698, #699, and #700.

----------


## hamishspence

Looks good.

I might have another look through the index.

Is the SoD thread anywhere to be found?

EDIT: Found it.

http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49064


Do you think it should be added to the main list?

----------


## Lira

> Do you think it should be added to the main list?


Yes, thank you. It's added now.  :Small Big Grin: 

Also, updated for #701, #702, and #703!

----------


## Lira

Updated for #704-#707.

----------


## Lira

Updated for #708-711.

----------


## Lira

Updates! Threads 712-716 added!

----------


## JoseB

This extremely useful thread was about to fall off the 3rd page.

Bump!

----------


## Lira

Thanks JoseB. I'm glad you find it useful. :D

Updates for #717 to #728 added!

----------


## Lira

Updated to #738!

----------


## Wou

Thanks for the great job! I really enjoy rereading old strips along with corresponding discussion threads, and bookmarked this thread long time ago.

----------


## hamishspence

Yup- it's often fun to reread old threads and see what people thought at the time.

----------


## Lira

Thanks guys! I'm always pleased to hear people are using this.

Updated to #747.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Marnath

This is a pretty good reference. It should really be stickied.

----------


## Maxios

Wow. Good work on the list!

----------


## CWater

Thanks a lot for this thread! :Small Smile:  Reading old discussions is fun! :Small Big Grin:  Great work!

----------


## Lira

Thanks guys. :D

Updated to #754.

----------


## hamishspence

Looking good. I enjoy rereading these.

----------


## Lira

:Small Smile: 

Updated #755 to #763.

----------


## JoseB

Bumping the thread (which was about to fall off the 3rd page in the forum) because it is too useful to allow it to be lost in the mists of time!

----------


## MoonCat

Is there any way to turn this into Sticky? It seems like something you should ask the mods.

Edit: _Is_ it possible? No one has answered me.

----------


## Lira

> Bumping the thread (which was about to fall off the 3rd page in the forum) because it is too useful to allow it to be lost in the mists of time!


Thanks JoseB.  :Small Smile: 




> Is there any way to turn this into Sticky? It seems like something you should ask the mods.
> 
> Edit: _Is_ it possible? No one has answered me.


Considering some other very useful and long running threads haven't been stickied (like Class and Level Geekery, and the unofficial timeline), I don't think it's likely they'll sticky this one.

Anyways - updated to comic #768!

----------


## MoonCat

> Considering some other very useful and long running threads haven't been stickied (like Class and Level Geekery, and the unofficial timeline), I don't think it's likely they'll sticky this one.
> 
> Anyways - updated to comic #768!


Dangit. I guess we'll just be stuck bumping it every so often. Bump!

----------


## Nimrod's Son

> Dangit. I guess we'll just be stuck bumping it every so often. Bump!


That's really not necessary. I've been here a while, and I've never once seen a thread like this (ie. one that is used to catalogue information, rather than for discussion) get closed if the OP adds an update after the allotted time has passed. The mods have more sense than that. And it's much more annoying to see the thread keep returning to the top of page one just because someone wants to remind the world the thread exists but has nothing to add to it.

If the OP stops updating, of course, then the thread will disappear eventually... but that's gonna happen anyway, regardless of the number of bumps it gets.

----------


## Lira

Updated to #773.

I just realized this thread has reached the two year mark! Here's to another two years of discussion threads!  :Small Smile:

----------


## dogfish44

On behalf of everyone...

Bump!

----------


## Lira

Updated to #780!

----------


## hamishspence

This thread is very useful for references- I'm hoping it will stay active.

----------


## MoonCat

Just an idea, if you feel like doing the extra work...

You could use the information from here to show the smilies for each thread.

----------


## Lira

> This thread is very useful for references- I'm hoping it will stay active.


Yes -  I will do my best to make sure. Thanks for reminder and the bump.  :Small Big Grin: 



> Just an idea, if you feel like doing the extra work...
> 
> You could use the information from here to show the smilies for each thread.


Interesting... maybe I should, though I'd have to get permission from the OP first.

Anyway, updated to add discussion threads #781, #782, #783, #784, #785, #786, and #787!
Surprisingly, I've run out of space in the first post! I didn't expect to hit the character limit in this thread, but it appears I've done just that! For now, I'll be continuing the links in the thread's third post. I may end up making a new thread at a later time so things can be organized more nicely. We'll see how it ends up.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## MoonCat

Until we get a new one, we'll just be bumping this one I guess. Bumped off of the third page

----------


## Lira

Thanks.  :Small Smile: 

Updated #788 to #792!

----------


## Miaow

When I first started reading the forums I found myself enjoying seeing other people's reactions to the events that happened and reading discussions that popped up.  Then I started thinking that it would have been nice to see all that for the early comics that were posted before I found the Playground, but I didn't know how to find them.  Then one day at the end of last year, I saw this thread (I guess after one of the "bumps"), and it was exactly what I was looking for.  :Small Smile:   Although, right now, I'm not sure if I should thank you or curse you for this.  :Small Tongue:   I just spent the majority of my free time for the past several months catching up on these.  But I love the comic, and these threads were quite entertaining, so I will go with saying "Thanks."  :Small Smile: 

(Anyone else ever get the feeling that there is some sort of subliminal message in the comics to turn us all into crazed OotS fanatics? :Small Wink: )

----------


## Carry2

> (Anyone else ever get the feeling that there is some sort of subliminal message in the comics to turn us all into crazed OotS fanatics?)


Well, it _has_ been well-established that *there is no mind control.  I will go back to my fun.*

----------


## Lira

> Although, right now, I'm not sure if I should thank you or curse you for this.   I just spent the majority of my free time for the past several months catching up on these.  But I love the comic, and these threads were quite entertaining, so I will go with saying "Thanks."


I'm glad you like it!  :Small Tongue:  Thanks for the comment.

Also - updated to #796!

----------


## MoonCat

Bump is too mainstream.

Boing!

----------


## Lira

Updated to #800!

----------


## Mutant Sheep

> Updated to #800!


Huzzah! One more 00 to add to the pile!

----------


## Lira

Updated to #804!

----------


## Lira

Updated for #805, #806, and #807!

----------


## Lira

Updated for #808, #809, #810, and #811.

----------


## Lira

Updated to #815!

----------


## Lira

I love it when the comic updates on my birthday.  :Small Big Grin: 

Updated to #819!

----------


## Lira

Last update of 2011!

Updated to #823!

----------


## hamishspence

When trawling through some of the older threads, I occasionally find myself looking at my own posts and thinking "Might have been a little pompous".

----------


## Lira

:Small Tongue: 

Updated to #827!

----------


## Lira

Updated with threads for #828, #829, #830, #831, #832, #833, #834!

----------


## Lira

Updated to #842!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## JoseB

Bump, because it is a shame that this VERY useful thread has fallen to the 4th page!

----------


## Lira

Thanks JoseB!  :Small Smile: 

Updated to #848!

----------


## hamishspence

This thread is very useful for checking things- hope it stays active.

----------


## Kalrany

It _is_ very useful. Especially when arguments seem to rehash what was already discussed at the original posting......

----------


## Lira

Thanks for the comments. :)

Updated to #853!

----------


## hamishspence

Four more threads have gone up since the last one. However, the limit is 6 weeks for post gaps in threads.

I wonder which of the comic threads people go back to read through most? Maybe the Familicide one? Or the Miko's Fall one?

----------


## Peelee

> Four more threads have gone up since the last one. However, the limit is 6 weeks for post gaps in threads.
> 
> I wonder which of the comic threads people go back to read through most? Maybe the Familicide one? Or the Miko's Fall one?


Man, every time I try to find this thing it's gone, and every time I don't need it at all it reappears. One day I'll be able to find it when I need it. 'til then, glad it's still alive.

----------


## B. Dandelion

Keep the love alive...

Lira, I especially want to thank you for this thread since it made looking up the post count totals so much more convenient. This thread is a great resource for everyone, and I thank you for keeping it up.  :Small Cool:

----------


## Lira

Thanks for the comments you three, I really appreciate them. <3

Updated to #859!

----------


## Lira

Updated to #861!

----------


## hamishspence

Is there a _Snips Snails & Dragon Tales_ thread to add to this list?

----------


## hamishspence

I've found it

Snips, Snails & Dragon Tails Discussion Thread

----------


## Lira

Thanks for finding that link for me!

Updated with the SS&DT thread, #862 and #863!

----------


## hamishspence

How about an Origin of PCs one? I wasn't on the forum back then so can't remember if there was a dedicated thread.

----------


## Lira

Updated to #864!




> How about an Origin of PCs one? I wasn't on the forum back then so can't remember if there was a dedicated thread.


Well, if it did exist, I can't seem to find it. I did some googling, but didn't get any useful results. It would have been a pretty old thread - hopefully it wasn't something that was deleted in the thread purge in 2009.
If anyone has a link to the Origin of PCs thread, please post it here!

----------


## Lira

Updated to #867!

It's also nearly this thread's four-year anniversary! I can't believe I've been maintaining a thread for so long.

----------


## Lira

Updated to #870!

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #871- see my first post on the first page of the thread.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #872.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #873.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #874, #875...

----------


## hamishspence

... and #876.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #877.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #878 ...

----------


## hamishspence

And updated to #879.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #880.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #881.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #882.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #883.

----------


## Sylian

> Very nice, thanks!


Hah, apparently I managed to steal the second post in the thread, creating a post between the two main posts. Well, funny as it may be, it's probably better if I remove my post in order to improve clarity.

Good job in this thread, though!  :Small Wink:

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #884.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #885.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #886.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #887.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #888.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #889.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #890.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #891.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #892.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #893.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #894.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #895.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #896.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #897.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #898.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #899.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #900.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #901.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #902.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #903.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #904.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #905.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #906.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #907.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #908.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #909.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #910.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #911.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #912.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #913.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #914.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #915.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #916.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #917.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #918.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #919.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #920.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #921.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #922.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #923.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #924.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #925.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #926.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #927.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #928.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #929.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #930.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #931.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #932.

----------


## Dr. Gamera

hamishspence, is it worth linking the discussion threads for the OOTS comics in Gygax magazine?

http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showthread.php?t=272902
http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showthread.php?t=298908
http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showthread.php?t=316852

----------


## hamishspence

I think so, yes:

Updated to include threads for G001, G002, and G003.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #933.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #934 and #935.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #936.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #937.

----------


## TheWombatOfDoom

Excellent job, Hamish.  I look at this thread often, and appreciate your work!

----------


## hamishspence

> Excellent job, Hamish.  I look at this thread often, and appreciate your work!


Appreciated. Lira did most of the early work- I just continue it.

----------


## hamishspence

Also: Updated to #938.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #939.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #940.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #941.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #942.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #943.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #944.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #945.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #946.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #947.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #948.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #949.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #950.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #951.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #952.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #953.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #954.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to include #G004.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #955.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #956.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #957.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #958.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #959.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #960.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #961.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #962.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #963.

----------


## sameer12

Great work really I want to appreciate about your work but from where you have got it all this thing........

__________________________________________________  _______________

sponsor for education

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #964.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #965.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #966.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #967.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #968.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #969.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #970.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #971.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #972.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #973.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated for #G005.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #974.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #975.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #976.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #977.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #978.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #979.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #980.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #981.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #982.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #983.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #984.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #985.

----------


## TurboGhast

Some discussion threads got deleted? I am vaguely curious about this, but know it was most likely a more severe version of closing the thread due to the arguing within becoming too severe.

----------


## hamishspence

Actually, most very old threads on this forum got deleted - when the forum software was updated.

It's probably just that.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #986.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #987.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #988.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #989.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #990.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #991.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #992.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #993.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #994.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #995.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #996.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #997.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #998.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #999.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1000.

----------


## littlebum2002

Does anyone here happen to know what the thread is called that references the discussion threads, sorted by number of comments?

----------


## Jaxzan Proditor

> Does anyone here happen to know what the thread is called that references the discussion threads, sorted by number of comments?


That would be the OOTS Strips by Final Post Count thread. Note that it hasn't been updated since #959.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1001.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1002.

----------


## Peelee

You're a saint, hamishspence, your constantly keeping this updated.

A saint in the church of Freya, at least. Best not to look too hard into the ramifications of that.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1003.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1004.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated for #G006.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1005.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1006.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1007.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1008.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1009.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1010.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1011.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1012.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1013.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated: #1014 and #1015.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1016.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1017.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1018.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1019.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1020.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1021.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1022.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1023.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1024.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1025.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1026.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1027.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1028.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1029.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1030.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1031.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1032.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1033.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1034.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1035.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated: #1036 and #1037.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1038.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1039.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated: #1040 & #1041.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1042.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1043.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1044.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1045.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1046.

----------


## Markozeta

Yesterday was the 15th halfiversary for this thread!  Woohoo!

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1047.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1048.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1049.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1050.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1051.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1052.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1053.

----------


## Grey_Wolf_c

I love this thread: it's like a faster version of the RSS feed. Thanks for keeping it up to date, hamishspence.

Grey Wolf

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1054.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated: #1055 and #1056.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1057.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1058.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1059.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1060.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1061.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1062.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1063.

----------


## StragaSevera

Guys, I cannot find the On the Origins of PCs discussion thread. Was it lost, like a bunch of other discussion threads?..

----------


## hamishspence

> Guys, I cannot find the On the Origins of PCs discussion thread. Was it lost, like a bunch of other discussion threads?..


Possibly. I spent ages trying to track it down with no luck.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1064.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1065.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1066.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1067.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1068.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1069.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1070.

(Was done a few days ago - but forgot to put in the "i_nform_ of update" post).

----------


## hamishspence

Updated: How the Paladin Got His Scar (SPOILERS)

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1071.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1072.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1073.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1074.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1075.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1076.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1077.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated: #1078 and #1079.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1080.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1081.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1082.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1083.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1084.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1085.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1086.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1087.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1088.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1089.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1090.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1091.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1092.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1093.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1094.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1095.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1096.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1097.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1098.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1099.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1100.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1101.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1102.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1103.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1104.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1105.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1106.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1107.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1108.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1109.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1110.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1111.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1112.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1113.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1114.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1115.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1116.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1117.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1118.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1119.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1120.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1121.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1122.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1123.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1124.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1125.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1126.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1127.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1128.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1129.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1130.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1131.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated: replaced _original_ "Good Deeds Gone Unpunished" thread with the "Unmarked Spoilers: Good Deeds Gone Unpunished" thread.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1132.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1133.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1134.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1135.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1136.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1137.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1138.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1139.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1140.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1141.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1142.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1143.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1144.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1145.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1146.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1147.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1148.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1149.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1150.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1151.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1152.

----------


## LordSith

There was a post which counted the page length of the discussion topics, do you know where it is?

----------


## hamishspence

> There was a post which counted the page length of the discussion topics, do you know where it is?


This is it:


OOTS-Strips-by-Final-Post-Count-(update-02-19-2014)

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1153.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1154.

----------


## Wou

Just chiming in to thank you for your continuous effort, for carrying the torch forward. 

also why this forum still doesn't have a proper search functionality is beyond me

----------


## Grey_Wolf_c

> Just chiming in to thank you for your continuous effort, for carrying the torch forward. 
> 
> also why this forum still doesn't have a proper search functionality is beyond me


Proper search functionality is ludicrously expensive and this forum costs Rich enough money as it is. Particularly when google has indexed the whole thing already so if you want google-like search, you can use google with site:giantitp.com

Grey Wolf

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1155.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1156.

----------


## martianmister

> also why this forum still doesn't have a proper search functionality is beyond me


It doesn't have one?

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1157.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1158.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to  #1159.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1160.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1161.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1162.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1163.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1164.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1165.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1166.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1167.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1168.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1169.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated: #1170 and #1171.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1172.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1173.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1174.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1175.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1176.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1177.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1178.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1179.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated: #1180 & #1181.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1182.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1183.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1184.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1185.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1186.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1187.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1188.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1189.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated: #1190, #1191 & #1192.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1193.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1194.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1195.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1196.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1197.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1198.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1199.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1200.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1201.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1202.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1203.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1204.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1205.

----------


## chainpages

Lurker here! Just wanted to say thank you so so SO much for doing this and keeping it all updated. I just spent like 20 frustrating minutes trying to use the search engine, until I stumbled across this. Bless you, you're the best :')

----------


## hamishspence

Appreciated. I've been doing this for about 7.5 years now, and Lira did it for 4 years before that.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1206.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1207.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1208.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1209.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated: #1210 and #1211.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1212.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1213.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1214.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1215.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1216.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1217.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1218.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1219.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1220.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1221.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1222.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1223.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1224.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1225.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1226.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1227.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1228.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1229.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1230.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1231.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1232.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1233.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1234.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1235.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1236.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1237.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1238.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1239.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1240.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1241.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1242.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1243.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1244.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1245.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1246.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1247.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1248.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1249.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1250.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1251.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1252.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1253.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1254.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1255.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1256.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1257.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1258.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1259.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1260.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1261.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1262.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1263.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1264.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1265.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1266.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1267.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1268.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1269.

----------


## hamishspence

It's interesting to think just how long I've been maintaining this thread - almost 10 years now. I hope people are still able to get some use out of it when it comes to rereads.

----------


## Peelee

> It's interesting to think just how long I've been maintaining this thread - almost 10 years now. I hope people are still able to get some use out of it when it comes to rereads.


I, for one, definitely use it and am glad a handy, easy reference exists.

----------


## Metastachydium

As do I. It can come in real handy!

----------


## Fyraltari

Yeah, I like going back to see how people reacted to twist in the days of yore.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1270.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1271.

----------


## hamishspence

Updated to #1272.

----------


## facw

> It's interesting to think just how long I've been maintaining this thread - almost 10 years now. I hope people are still able to get some use out of it when it comes to rereads.


When I've gone back and read old comics, I always like to check back to the discussion thread index and see what people were saying at the time. It's very useful! Thanks!

----------

